# Vise Lead Screws - Enclosed Vs Exposed



## higgite (Jun 13, 2016)

During my web window shopping for Kurt-style vises, I see some with exposed lead screws and some with enclosed lead screws, but no explanation of the difference. Please school me on exposed vs enclosed lead screws for mill vises. Advantages? Disadvantages? Pictures would be great if you have them. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Andre (Jun 13, 2016)

Disadvantages is that you can drill or mill into them if you're not careful. My vise has an exposed screw (it's made for a shaper, actually) but it's never been an issue. I think may have nicked into it once because the quill fell, but the nut for the movable jaw doesn't go that far up so it's just unsightly. It has more drill marks from previous owners so I didn't sweat it.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 13, 2016)

I think you could accidentally mill or drill whatever if you are not careful. I would also think the enclosed would be better for keeping the chips/swarf out…Dave.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 26, 2016)

IF YOU KEEP YOUR MACHINE CLEAN EITHER WILL WORK . IF YOU RUN A LOT OF CNC AND LEAVE THEM SET UP THEN I GO FOR THE ENCLOSED ONLY.


----------

